# dodge ram 2500 v10 transmission code help



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guy need some help i have 97 2500 ram with a v10 i had gotten this code on my reader'the other night plowing PO712 transmission fluid temp sensor circuit low input.
i need some help with any ideas on repair. Thanks guys


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the govenor pressure sensor, fairly common after some miles.


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey thank you plow guy ! Well looks like that will be our project for the end of the week, Is there an aftermarket solenoid you would recommend


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Borg warner makes them but there is an upgraded GM style version that is supposedly better. On ebay you can get the Borg warner solenoids for around $100 and it includes both solenoids (gov and overdrive-I think that's the other one i just took medicine and am loopy) they should be replaced together while your in there.


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe you could help us a lil more plow guy i drove the truck today from my house to my shop to get ready to start working on the tranny 10 min ride as i pull in the tranny cooler let go i belive from the bottom of cooler do you think the cooler going bad could have caused these codes and the truck to go into limp mode and what would you use on a aftermarket cooler thanks alot guys


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be a lot of things honestly without seeing it. Id still replace the solenoids and check your old fluid in the pan for crud that could've clogged the solenoid screen. 

As for a tranny cooler I run a "Hayden" or however its spelled "the dawg" i believe is the name. Its a little bigger than stock and has a thermostat controlled electric fan with it. I have it wired so I can switch it on manually as well. Tranny never heats up, I also have a derail tranny oil pan.


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey plow guy thank you very much went out and got a hayden tranny cooler with the fan and did the gov 
pressure flush and filter the truck has not gone into limp mode and no codes thank you !
you seem to know alot abt these dodges i have 97 3500 with 5.9 gas its one of our lot trucks and the truck keeps banging in and out of 4x4 vaccum pressure good the fork looks good and the truck seems to stay in going slow then slams in out when you go over abt 15 mph thats in 4high the transfer case seems to have plenty of fluid and the hubs have always worked just started thank you for help man


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem happy to help!

As for your tcase it could be as simple as adjusting the shift linkage. It may have backed out a bit over through years so its not fully engaging.

Does it stay in 4low without issue?


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

yes i did check the linkage seems to be okay i was wondering could bad gears cause this issue if everything seems to be checking out ? IN 4 high or low the level seems to stay in place will jut clunk very loud in and out


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Plow guy, in my 99 2500 the trans seams to always pop out of overdrive when I'm doing 50 or over. In the past I've had a code for the input shaft sensor in the rear & have replaced it. More recently there's been no code accompanying the trans symptoms. Last oil change I pulled the o s sensor and just cleaned it. The problem still persists. Is there something else that's causing this problem? It also seams to pop out of 3rd gear a lot when driving around town locally. Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it your torque converter unlocking or is it overdrive shifting in and out?

If you've never replaced your solenoids I think that could be your issue as well. They have little screens on them that clog and cause failures.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my trans was in fact rebuilt 14 months ago by a highly reputable local trans shop. A performance shift kit and a lock up converter where installed as part of that rebuild. What else could it be?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The more I think about it, your TPS could be acting up. First through third are hydraulic and lock up and overdrive are controlled by the computer. The computer uses the speed and throttle position to determine lockup and overdrive. Id test the TPS voltage and see how its working.

Otherwise it could possibly be the solenoids again.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, I will try that. Another thing I'm planning on doing is pulling the rear cover and changing my diff fluid. The last time I cleaned the speed sensor it had a lot of metal shavings built up on it. I suspect that is messing up the speed sensor's readings. I would think there'd be a check engine code if the TPS was as fault here but I'll look into it anyway. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

There _should_ be a code but it doesn't always pop up. These trannies are touchy when it comes to electrical "noise". A lot of Cummin's guys have problems with lock/unlock around 40-50mph and have to install a noise filter on the altenator (I think BD Diesel sells them for cheap). Are any lights lit up on the dash at all? Does your speedometer bounce around at all? Those would be signs for the speed sensor as well.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

No problems with the speedo & no indicator light coming up on the dash. Just to be clear, I have a 5.9 gasser & not the Cummins. And the iratic down shifting happens a lot when I'm crousing down the road @ a steady speed of 35 or 40 mph.


----------

